# Zwarte Zee .



## Casey

Hi again to all members , I am still looking for a Billings Boats fittings kit for the Zwarte Zee no 486. Can anyone help me ?

Thanks Casey.


----------



## jerome morris

Casey, Try these guy's, they have been a big help to lot's of folks.
http://www.rcgroups.com/scale-boats-55/?


----------



## NZ JollyJack

Casey said:


> Hi again to all members , I am still looking for a Billings Boats fittings kit for the Zwarte Zee no 486. Can anyone help me ?
> 
> Thanks Casey.


Is it an old wooden hull kit or one of the new plastic ones?

Cheers, Jollyjack


----------



## Hazel Burnett

*zwarte zee no486*

hi does any know how much is a zwarte zee no486
b to sell please


----------



## cos918

http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/
register then ask on want swap board

john


----------

